# How do I know if my ohm readings on fan and compressor mean good?



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

Your readings look okay to me. You are calling common "cap" though.
Try turning off the breaker completely, then turning it back on before condemning the breaker. Measure across L1 to L2 for 240VAC.
Do you have an Ampere meter?


----------



## webejamin_1982 (Nov 10, 2009)

*I have the SC76 Field Piece*

Would that work? Also thanks for the ohm advice. So through volts ac from line one two line two form main power sourse through meter I should read 240, right? I have fliped breaker a couple times but have not looked at the breaker internally itself yet, or just to see if I could see melting or any noticable signs yet. Any other advice would be much apreciated if you have any time. I do understand you could and should be getting paid for this. I also thank you for that fact of you helping em to be able to do it right. Also let em add too start the hole thing off I replaced run cap it was blown out and the contacts on the contactor where blown out that is also why I thought I should check breaker but have not yet done that just a thought that popped up and wont be going back out to the a/c untill monday. So if in senerios you would be able to go through that I might want to look at would be greatfull also. THanks again.


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

That is a good meter. I used Fieldpiece for almost 20 years and I like them. I have one that looks like that.

Do you have 240VAC at the breaker?
If you have a SquareD breaker type disconnect out by the condenser, that's probably the problem. Check for 240vac to it and 240vac from it.

Turn off the breaker and Ohm T1 and T2 to ground. If it shows to have a short, start isolating individual wires. I don't think it is the motor or compressor but it could still be the wires to them or your crankace heater.


----------



## webejamin_1982 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Well.*

I will not be going out there till monday, but where I got the volts was from the saftey breker by condenser. So you say pull out fuse pin block and ohm each leg to ground. If good it should read a resistance and if bad it will be over load right? Also how would I check crankcase heater. Also like I said I have not checked the breaker pannel inside itself to see If I am having power problems there. I have flipped the on and off a few times but have not checked the internal structure or noticable flaws in the breaker switch itself. Thanks again.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Did you check the breaker in the main panel box.


----------

